# Dresser scarf my mom did



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a dresser scarf my mom made many years ago. (She's been gone for 42 years.) I think the embroidery is so beautiful and the tatting around the edge. She tried so hard to teach me, but I just couldn't get it. I still want to try this some day (even at my age now). Just wanted to share this with my KP friends. Love this site and all of your help when I need it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gailbin (Jan 3, 2014)

what a beautiful work or art and heirloom!!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Boy, when you make something with so much care, people are still marveling at it 42 years later! That's really breathtaking.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful! What a treasure.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is so beautiful!!
The tatted edge and embroidery are exquisite!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

THis is one of the most beautiful ones I've seen, & my grandmother made many as well. ANd you've taken such good care of it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful !
:thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is an heirloom for sure. Tatting is on my 'learn' list and in this age of YouTube and online classes I might just be able to do it.


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

What a beautiful scarf and a precious keepsake and heirloom.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful and what delicate flowers


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

How precious and beautiful! Thanks


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Truly beautiful. You are very lucky to have such a wonderful memento created by your Mom, and the good sense to have taken such good care of it all these years. It is still so crisp and pristine! 

Just a thought ~ if you ever decide to "put it away for safe keeping" instead of using it every day, you might want to consider mounting and framing with a portrait of your Mom centered over the middle of the scarf. I have a large crocheted pineapple doilie that my Mother gave me years ago that is matted and framed. In the past, it has been displayed over my sofa; in the entry way over a table with roses in a vase below it; and currently over a 5-drawer armoire with a miniature tea set below. Every time she sees it, she smiles (yes, she is still living and is going to be 94 years old this September).


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite! I just found some embroidery my mom had done and am so thrilled to have it too. What a wonderful keepsake you have!


----------



## Visuki (Jul 8, 2013)

So beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind remarks. Guess I was just feeling a little lonely today and wanted to share with some friends. I too, think it is so beautiful and brings a smile to my face.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You mother did beautiful work and it is a compliment to you that you have keep it in such good condition!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. She did amazing work.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful piece!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Such beautiful work - and in such incredible condition.


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! I also have many dresser scarves and some pillowcases my Mother embroidered. She had several items she was working on when she had a minor stroke & never touched them again. I gave them to my SIL's Grandmother, not sure if she could finish them as the work was not very good.
I cherish the items that i have & use them!
I also have many doilies that my Grandmother made, as well as crocheted bedspreads she had made before WW2!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's just gorgeous! I'm amazed that the color has stayed so nice and bright for all those years.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What a beautiful heirloom - looking at it brought a smile to my face - must warm your heart looking at it and remembering mom ;-)


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Still beautiful!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

A lost art, that for sure. So beautiful.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

A gorgeous heirloom for sure. I love this and hope you enjoy it for many more years. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

So very pretty!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

O MY so beautiful. What a treasure to have.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Heirloom to keep and pass on to the next generation. It is beautiful!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Your Mom is very talented. The dresser scarf is truly lovely! I can see that it would be a challenge to learn this skill. Best of luck if you proceed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

she did a beautiful job and your so lucky to have this! I treasure all my handed down hand work! an inspiration to us all


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm sure you are so very happy to still have this...especially since your mother made it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

What a beautiful piece! Thanks for showing us your mom's work.


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

What a treasure!
Did the fabric come with the little holes, btw?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

work of art.never did learn how to tat either


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Truly a work of art. Hope you keep the story alive for those who will inherit from you!


----------



## SuzKnits (Jul 30, 2013)

A beautiful treasure keepsake from the heart. My mom left me a few dresser scarves that she embroidered, and that I admire and treasure to this day. I am feel her spirit with me every time I see them.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

So beautiful! Thanks for sharing. My MIL gave me all HER the doilies, dresser scarves, etc. her MIL (DH's grandmother) made and I treasure them - and use them so others can enjoy them too.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful and so many details, plus so well done!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous! Try to needle tat; it's easier than shuttle tatting. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I need to join the others in complementing your Mom's scarf. It's so beautiful it took my breath away. Totally!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

My goodness, your DM certainly did wonderful work.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

That is a real treasure. Lucky you. It looks so pristine, like it was just made yesterday. I'm envious that I don't still have something like that from my mother.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Indian2 said:


> Beautiful! What a treasure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks brand new. Reminds me of the dresser scarfs my Grandma made.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful and a great family heirloom.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I love it, the perfect heirloom &#128512;


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful work and it looks so pristine just as if made now xx


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

gailbin said:


> what a beautiful work or art and heirloom!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

That's so beautiful. It would also be lovely framed and hanging on the wall. You've taken excellent care of it.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

It is beautiful. I can't tat and tried once too hard.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love dresser scarves and that one is really beautiful. How nice that u still have the one your Mom made.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful  enjoy your day


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Incredible work! What a wonderful gift from your mother.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonderful memories you have of your mom. Gorgeous. She did excellent work.


----------



## smokey2000 (Mar 15, 2013)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is definitely a work of art to be protected & treasured!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. She was quite talented. Hope you have someone to leave this to.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. She was quite talented. Hope you have someone to leave this to.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely. She was quite talented. Hope you have someone to leave this to.


----------

